# The Day the TV Died



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The Day the TV Died is an article in the _Wilson Quarterly_, a lengthy retrospective on the history of TV standards brought up by the DTV changeover. I thought it was interesting and thought maybe others would enjoy it.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Interesting article on where we have come from. Glad you posted it.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

No story on television is complete without the mention of Philo T. Farnsworth;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philo_Farnsworth


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Mike500 said:


> No story on television is complete without the mention of Philo T. Farnsworth;
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philo_Farnsworth


Yeah, I thought about Farnsworth when I read it. I finally decided that this article focused on the history of regulatory standards and the Farnsworth story is a 3-part dramatic miniseries.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

That is indeed an excellent article. Thanks for posting it.


----------

